# "New" Adobe Reader 7.0 Available Now....



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 13, 2005)

I received the following in an email, downloaded and installed it "FREE". I've used Adobe Reader in the past to view and copy many .pdf files you find on the Internet.
-------------------------------------------------
The new Adobe Reader 7.0 free software is here and opens much faster than before! Download it now:

http://adobe.mx0.net/r?clTlvlEclvJElJvWHH

Adobe Reader 7.0 is still the best way to view all kinds of Adobe PDF documents, from financial statements to complex blueprints. And now Reader includes features that do so much more:

***** Faster launch times. Open Adobe PDF files faster than before!

***** Share your mind. Documents created in Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional "turn on" robust commenting and markup tools in Adobe Reader 7.0, to accelerate the document review process.
------------------------------------------------
I hope you enjoy it.
Slug-Gunner


----------



## Mac (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

if it will ever download.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 13, 2005)

*I Hope You're Not Using Dial-Up....*

I use Comcast High-Speed Cable Internet and it took almost 4-5 minutes to download about a 16 Mb file. If you're using a dial up connection, go watch a movie or take a nap while it downloads (and hope you don't get knocked off line if you're using AOL as an IP). The install process can take awhile too - about 10 minutes, but it's worth it since it has a lot of new features and plug-ins that come with it that the old Adobe Reader 6.0 doesn't have.
If you have an older version of Adobe Reader, you can uninstall it using Windows Control Panel "Uninstall/Remove Programs" feature first.... then it won't take as long to install since the install program it uses has to remove the old version before it begins it intall. It really depends on whether you have a newer 1.5 GHz + computer or an older 500 MHz model like mine.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 13, 2005)

Downloaded and installed mine in about 5 minutes!


----------

